# explain brushless motors



## bradford (Sep 25, 2001)

can someone explain the basics of the brushless motors. have a couple setups one is a reedy 3300 kv with a xp sc500 bl speedo and the other is an original novak super sport 5800 the novak is much faster. looking to power a cw late model on a big paaved track? help? what is he kvrting for?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The kV numbers on a brushless motor is a rating, which in a nutshell is the number of RPM's a brushless motor spins per volt (with no load)

Using a 2 cell lipo (7.4) pack w/o calculating the actual batteries voltage, but simply using the standard 7.4 volts w/ a 3300kV motor the rated RPM would be 24,420

Where the 5800kV motor would be approx 42,920 RPM.

The 5800kV motor should be a 8.5 turn motor (most more current motors use # of winds of wire on the stator, vs the kV rating - so this gives you something to compare Apples to Apples with - and the 3300kV rated motor should be a 13.5 turn motor. 

The more or higher number of turns - ie: 21.5 or 25.5, the lower the kV rating (and LESS RPM) vs the lower number of turns - ie: 3.5 turn - the higher the kV rating (and HIGHER RPM)


----------

